# Putting a deer in a car



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a car to transport a deer? My truck is about to die, and I'm thinking about buying a car next, but I'm a little worried about getting my deer home with it.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have hauled plenty of them in the trunk of my car. I had 2 100+lbs does in the back of my old taurus a few years ago. All I did was lay down a big tarp and through them in.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

with bigger deer did you ever quarter them up out in the field, or just throw em in the trunk?

thanks


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have done is several times also. No problem. I would suggest skinning and cooling before hauling one for a long trip, however.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

so it sounds like just to make a half hour trip from the woods to your house isnt a big deal then


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Cant beat it!!


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

nmubowyer said:


> so it sounds like just to make a half hour trip from the woods to your house isnt a big deal then


No it wont be a problem, i hauled them over an hour back there with out an issue. If it is warm and it is possible throw a bag of ice in the chest cavity for the ride home, but only a half hour shouldnt be that bad.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i was huntin with a friend and thats all he had was a car and he got a pretty decent 10 point that we put in his car but we had to jam it in there pretty good but because of his rack we couldnt close the trunk all the way so we had to tie the lid down. but i dont know who could go from a truck to a car. i dont know what i would do without my truck!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

A few times in my younger days I was forced to stuff a deer into the trunk of a car. Aftterward I told my wife, "now I know what a mafia hitman feels like"....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had a 1979 Mazda GLC that huntin1 and I took everywhere. It was a hatchback and once I tied a bucks head to his hind feet so I could slide him in the back, and a doe in the back seat at the same time.

You can find a reciever hitch that will bolt to your rear bumper. If that doesn'st work bolt an angle iron to your frame and attach the reciever hitch to that. Then you can use this: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

I have one for my truck and one for my Polaris Ranger. I have carried two deer on it behind my Polaris Ranger. The one for my truck I have had for a long time. I carried three deer back from Montana with it on my 1987 Tyotoa Four Runner.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for the info guys, the one thing i was worried about was haulin deer and it doesnt sound like its too big of an issue, i hate to give up a truck but its hard to argue with the economy of a car and gas/initial expense savings


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> I had a 1979 Mazda GLC that huntin1 and I took everywhere. It was a hatchback and once I tied a bucks head to his hind feet so I could slide him in the back, and a doe in the back seat at the same time.
> 
> You might be a ******* ifyou have ever.... :beer:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Do what my cousin did the year his truck died on the way to deer camp, he rented a chevy caviler, and put 1 small deer in the trunk, and one larger deer in the back seat, no tarps or nothing. I can't imagine the guy at the dealer who took that back, it looks like someone was murdered in it.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

haha he must have had the extra insurance, dont think id do that with my own vehicle


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

Get a hatchback car..... Plenty of room!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I had a nice buck in the back of my hunting car two years ago. Let me tell you having a 130" buck hanging out the back of a Chevy Cav, in Fargo turns some heads! :beer:


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah i bet having a deer hangin out of my car in rochester, mn where i am moving will turn some heads too, probably wont be the warm welcome im used to here in michigans upper peninsula


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

nmubowyer said:


> yeah i bet having a deer hangin out of my car in rochester, mn where i am moving will turn some heads too, probably wont be the warm welcome im used to here in michigans upper peninsula


I've seen far stranger places people have hauled deer in Minnesota. Drive up and down I-94 during deer season and you'll get more thumbs up than anything.

I've seen hatchbacks with fawns stretched out on top like a rug and motor homes with deer ONTOP!! The best was the guy that had one of those things that go into the hitch and people put coolers and stuff on. Guy had no tailgate just a cargo net thing on his truck and maybe his guns and two bags in the box (fullsize truck). For some reason puts his buck(120-130incher) on the hauler thing on the hitch! I was probably 4 vehicle lengths behind hm when he hits a big bump in the road. Bye Bye deer and horn exploded.


----------

